# Pig Snouts



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Today the dogs got to try Merrick pig snouts and let me tell you, they loved them! It took both dogs a long time to get through them, and Duncan still has half a snout left! Oink, oink! 

Are these something I can give often or are they something that should just be given every once in a while? Not at all?

What are you opinions?


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I have been seeing them at the store and wondered if they are any good/safe? What is the texture like?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The texture is weird...kinda hard to describe. It's not gummy like rawhide gets. It breaks down really easy. It's kinda spongy and flaky...LOL.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

So they aren't as hard as rawhide(don't give my dog rawhide). They don't break off into sharp pieces?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

No, not as hard as rawhide. At least the Merrick ones I gave my dogs weren't. As they chewed they got softer and kinda peel and flake...they get kinda sponge like. No sharp edges or pieces.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, might have to pick some up.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't bought them because they kind of gross me out with the way they look.....too much like Wilber on Charlotte's Web! Although Rocky gets these giant mutant pig ears from a local farm so I don't know why the snouts bother me so much. The pig ears we get locally actually crunch into little pieces like flakey potato chips so I don't worry about him digested them. 

If they last awhile, I might give them a try.....he eats things so fast. He did like the beef tracheas from Best Bully's and they lasted awhile but they smelled really bad. So far the beef ribs were the biggest hit. He was shocked when I gave him one!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup...just got my box from Best Bully Stick and it reeeeeeks!!!! I've smelled some stinky bully sticks, but wowzers! LOL. The braided bully sticks were by far the smelliest. I also got some beef trachea, those will be for outside chewing as they stink too! 

I also really liked the raw beef ribs (and so did the dogs). No smell and kept them busy for quite a while.

I actually did like the pig snouts. Kept the dogs busy for quite a while. No smell at all. They are individually wrapped by Merrick and clean. I will try them again soon....


----------

